# Tunnels



## Mert (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm new to RVing and wonder if there is a way to find if there are restrictions as far as propane is concerned at tunnels.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 27, 2009)

Re: Tunnels

Not sure what all tunnels say, but in VA, at the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel you have to stop and turn the LP off at the tanks.


----------



## Darlin (Mar 27, 2009)

Re: Tunnels

Not knowing where you are & what EXACTLY you mean, but in PA you can use the tunnels on the pike without turning off your propane BUT you really need to watch the edges of the rounded tunnels for height in NY.  

Just remember, If a tractor trailer can fit thru so should you.  

Darlin


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 27, 2009)

Re: Tunnels

The reason the Bay Bridge Tunnel makes you cut them off is the fact it goes under water.  Tunnels thru mountains don't make you do that anywhere I know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Re: Tunnels

It is really under water ,, ken ???? ,, that sounds like fun  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 28, 2009)

Re: Tunnels

Reminds me of how we always caught unsuspecting folks with the plight of our last tunnel around Houston - the Holland Tunnel on Federal Road. (It may be the last tunnel in Texas, but I'm not sure. We used to have a longer one in Baytown, but they built a South African bridge and floated the damn tunnel away!)

Every time we had one of those torrential rains, we would suggest to folks visiting our store that they shouldn't go down the 'tunnel road', because it had rained so hard the Holland Tunnel was under water! There was even one guy that got down the road before he figured it out, turned around, came back and busted our chops for telling him that!  :clown:


----------



## utmtman (Mar 28, 2009)

Re: Tunnels

It seems I took the tunnel under water over to the Virginia Norfolk, Naval Base and dont remember any signs saying to turn off propane.  LOL Oops.


----------



## vanole (Mar 28, 2009)

Re: Tunnels

To add to what Grandview and utmtnman mentioned.

All the tunnels in the Norfolk Va/Tidewater area Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, Hampton Road Bridge Tunnel, Monitor Merrimac Tunnel, Down Town Tunnel all allow proprane thru however you must stop at the inspection station prior to entering.  Inspection lately has been they walk up to your window and ask if propane is off if yes you are on your way.  The tunnels I mentioned other than the CBBT are poorly lit.  All are extremely narrow compared to other tunnels I have been thru.  If you try to run thru these without stopping I have seen the patrol cars chase folks down

Baltimore and Boston here on the east coast have propane restriction in tunnels however many good/better options to avoid these.  Not sure about NYC I avoid it at all costs.

I have found that the Trailer Directory book lists some state restrictions.  Also even though I use GPS (not for restrictions etc) I back this up with AAA and they tell me of any restrictions concerning propane BUT NOT bridge clearances.

Very Respectfully,
Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## Mert (Mar 28, 2009)

Re: Tunnels

Thanks everyone for your help. The Bay Bridge is one that we had questioned.
Jeff, could you give me the full title of the Trailer Directory you mentioned?  Also, you mentioned AAA, can I get this kind of infor from them online?Thanks!
Mert


----------



## Darlin (Mar 28, 2009)

Re: Tunnels

I thnk of all the times we went thru Chesapeake tunnel, coming south they were more adament about the propane.  I think it was 3 maybe 4 times they actually wanted to see that it was turned off. Otherwise they just ask you.

Sure beat going thru Richmond, DC, And Baltimore.  The traffic can be really a mess.

HOWEVER If you are not comfortable with 2 way traffic inside a 2 lane tunnel(1 for ewach way) going up or down the Eastern Shore may not be for you.  It is rather snug. 

If that does not bother you, You can see & eat  some of the best the Easter Shore has to offer.  Just thinking about it makes me drool.       

Darlin


----------



## vanole (Mar 28, 2009)

Re: Tunnels

Mert,

Its called the Trailer Life Directory mine is the 2006 edition.  Don't know if the ISBN changes yearly but here it is 0-934798-75-3.  Not sure on AAA online.  I have alocal office and always stop in to pick up map/triptik and ask.

Darlin, if you think the CBBT is tight avoid I-64 and the Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel or I-664 Monitor Merrimac Both darker, and narrower I have to hoe horn my M/H through those puppies.

Very Respectfully,
Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy

Also forgot to mention another pub "Motor Carriers Road Atlas" which can be found at truckstops also has some good gouge in it.  Has restrictions and height clearance info.


----------

